# Current status Knife laws



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I know that a strict interpretation of the Philippine Knife law bans all pointed weapons.

Can anyone advise what the status of the interpretation of the law is when it comes to Swiss Army Knives/multi-tools?

I have carried one for the last 50+ years and so not consider it a weapon but a handy tool to always have with me. I use the scissors and screwdriver blades much more often than the cutting blades.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Multi tools No Problem.

Knives and other bladed weapons are still covered by Republic Act No.6 made in 1978 

"3. It is unlawful to carry outside of one's residence any bladed, pointed or blunt weapon such as "knife", "spear", "pana", "dagger", "bolo", "barong", "kris", or "chako", except where such articles are being used as necessary tools or implements to earn a livelihood or in pursuit of a lawful activity. Any person found guilty thereof shall suffer the penalty of imprisonment of not less than one month nor more than one year or a fine of not less than Two Hundred Pesos nor more than Two Thousand Pesos, or both such imprisonment and fine as the Court may direct."

But be warned that since then various municipalities have made different interpretations of this law and most law enforcers are at a loss on how to implement this. They see a bladed weapon they see potential income


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

I carried a two knifes on my side in the US and they were confiscated on two separate occasions at the airport some 10 years ago. No more knifes for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> I carried a two knifes on my side in the US and they were confiscated on two separate occasions at the airport some 10 years ago. No more knifes for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As they should be if you are getting in a plane, Leathermans, nail kits, pointed sticks etc always go in with your luggage, not carry on or on your person.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

You just reminded me of the brand  They were Leathermans alright. 
They were useful then but now that I am retired ... don't care 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pronse said:


> You just reminded me of the brand  They were Leathermans alright.
> They were useful then but now that I am retired ... don't care
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet, but I always carry my Leatherman overseas, I put it in my luggage and never have a problem, very handy for fixing stuff or opening a beer. Got myself out of trouble on many occasions. When I retire I will still "carry", you never know who you will help or help yourself.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## brandonlarson (10 mo ago)

pronse said:


> You just reminded me of the brand  They were Leathermans alright.
> They were useful then but now that I am retired ... don't care
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, definitely a good brand


----------

